# Lets take a TEC journey...



## jallenlabs (Sep 1, 2022)

Im not sure how I ended up here, but I have the Cooler Master TEC powered aio on its way to cool one of my rigs running a 11700k.  I picked it up for a cool hundo US.  Couple of issues though.
Number one, my 850w Seasonic will not be enough to power the OCd cpu, my RTX3080ti and the TEC cooler.  Im solving that issue with an EVGA 1300w Plat psu since those are plentiful and relatively cheap comparing to the Seasonic (right now anyway).
Number two, the case Im running is too small to fit all of the cooling necessary.  So I am moving the platform over to my Phanteks Evolv X case.  And moving my workstation parts over into the gaming rigs case (Corsair Carbide 175R).
Here is a before shot of my gaming rig.





Current Specs...
11700k
Asrock Z590 (I know this isnt a great OCing board, but its what I have atm.  And it will hold a 5ghz all core, no AVX512, on the CM 280 AiO, but Im looking more for single, or low core count speed for gaming).
16GB GSkill ddr4 4000mhz CAS 18
Intel Optane 900p OS drive
2x WD 750 black Game drives
Nvidia RTX 3080 Ti
Seasonic 850w plat. psu with cable mod custom length cables
Cooler Master 280mm AiO (Had a Noctua heatsink prior to that).
Thermaltake Ring Fans
Corsair Carbide case

Changes in components (Friday this week)...
Cooler Master ML360 SUB ZERO AiO kit
EVGA 1300w Plat power supply
Phantek Evolv X chassis
7x Noctua 120mm fans

Here is a shot of the chassis waiting for parts.




I also have a lga 1700 adapter coming for the workstation.  Should be fun trying to stuff all of the parts into the Carbide.
Now I have to Noctua Chromax heastinks for my collection...  what to do?  what to do?  I have a couple of other z590's hanging out...
Cable management is kinda my thing, so Ill be spending a day on that this weekend.  At least there are no RGB cables to deal with, minus the two kits for ambience, and the front panel, and the side stripe....
My GTX 1660 came in the mail today too, to replace the borrowed GTX 1060 I had paired with my 12700k.  I just need the Nvidia NVENC to work with Intel QuickSync in most of my editing.  Helps my 12700k chew through 4k footage.

Ill be back friday with photos of the parts and the journey really begins!


----------



## jallenlabs (Sep 1, 2022)

A photo of the setup.  In case anybody is curious where the system is gonna live.
Viotek 34" 144hz
Klipsch RP500m
Schiit Modi 3 DAC
Custom cables
Yamaha Amplifier (my Adcom took a dump and the poor old Yamaha is on its way out too, boo hoo)
Kef 10 Subwoofer with new plate amp 150w
Corsair K65 LUX
Logitech wired g502 hero


----------



## jallenlabs (Sep 1, 2022)

Some more pics of the rig before hand.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 1, 2022)

I did a build with a similar TEC. 11900k with the cryo off will hit 90c but 60c with it on. Looks good.


----------



## jallenlabs (Sep 2, 2022)

So my packages are delayed.  Thanks UPS.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Sep 2, 2022)

jallenlabs said:


> So my packages are delayed.  Thanks UPS.


Could be worse. DHL could have delivered to the wrong address and then you have to file claims because they won't go back to retrieve the packages.


----------



## jallenlabs (Sep 3, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> Could be worse. DHL could have delivered to the wrong address and then you have to file claims because they won't go back to retrieve the packages.


True.  But I planned delivery so that I would have the long weekend to work on it.  Oh well.


----------



## jallenlabs (Sep 4, 2022)

Ive got everything installed.  Still waiting on the psu and cooler.  Here's a couple of pics of the progress.  I had some time to get my workstation back up and running too, minus the h2o for that one as Im waiting on the bracket to get here.


----------



## jallenlabs (Sep 6, 2022)

Package should be arriving in the next hour or so according to my tracking of the UPS truck.  Everything is ready for the new power supply and TEC h2o.  I finally decided to get more serious about Youtube.  My channel is really just for sharing my videos with friends and family, but my tech related videos have considerably more views.  My new channel is called All Around Tech and my first video will be about this build.  Hope it goes well... or doesn't, whatever makes for something fun to watch!  Lol.


----------



## ir_cow (Sep 7, 2022)

@jallenlabs is this your YT Channel ? All Around Tech - Only channel that comes up with that name.


----------



## jallenlabs (Sep 7, 2022)

Um no. Ill post a link when I load my first video.
Ive spent two hours trying to find the software, get it installed and actually get it to work.  I finally got it.  Now I have to redo all my bios settings.  Ill post some pics when I take a break.


----------



## jallenlabs (Sep 7, 2022)

Phone pics for now.  Lots of work to do yet.  Im gonna need a new set of custom cables too, at least for the gpu...


----------



## Dr. Dro (Sep 7, 2022)

Such a shame that this is exclusive to LGA1200. I wouldn't mind giving it a try.


----------



## jallenlabs (Sep 7, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> Such a shame that this is exclusive to LGA1200. I wouldn't mind giving it a try.


You could use it on other sockets, but you'd have to modify the moisture barrier.  More pics and benches incoming.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Sep 8, 2022)

jallenlabs said:


> You could use it on other sockets, but you'd have to modify the moisture barrier.  More pics and benches incoming.



The problem is the DRM, the cryo cooler application that controls the peltier function refuses to run if an unsupported CPU is detected. I have a Ryzen 5950X  

der8auer did it but you'll see he plugged the USB connector and ran the control application on another motherboard with an Intel processor. If someone managed to circumvent the Intel CPU check I would give it a try


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Sep 8, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> The problem is the DRM, the cryo cooler application that controls the peltier function refuses to run if an unsupported CPU is detected. I have a Ryzen 5950X
> 
> der8auer did it but you'll see he plugged the USB connector and ran the control application on another motherboard with an Intel processor. If someone managed to circumvent the Intel CPU check I would give it a try


I just realized there is a tech youtuber I can actually watch without wanting to give up tech afterwards!

If you are feeling ambitious, it wouldn't be hard to make one of your own...

Control would be the main issue, but that wouldn't be too hard. 

Just take a Peltier cooler and a bit of foam. Use a waterblock or AIO with no turndown on water flow, and cut the foam out to fit the Peltier module. Keep the insulation height the same as the thickness of the CPU socket+IHS+Peltier. 

Anyways, sorry for hijacking the thread.


----------



## jallenlabs (Sep 8, 2022)

The software (for me) is the hardest part.  I cant write my own, so I had to search quite a bit to find the latest dl on intel's site.  Cooler Masters software wouldn't even install, said there was an installation script missing.  Booo.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Sep 8, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> If you are feeling ambitious, it wouldn't be hard to make one of your own...



Too much, the Cooler Master Sub-Zero solution @jallenlabs has is available to buy here... but like he says the software is quite restricted, it's generally easy to use, but given its capability of potentially helping make AMD CPUs look quite good they just DRM'd the whole thing, ship only an LGA1200 mount and buried it somewhere inconvenient on their website.


----------



## jallenlabs (Sep 9, 2022)

Finally Ive got some time to add some more photos.  Still working on a video as well (and probably a new youtube name, lol).


----------



## jallenlabs (Sep 9, 2022)

Ive been testing and benching too.  Ill post more soon.


----------



## jallenlabs (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## jallenlabs (Sep 10, 2022)

So here is a link to my first video.  Thanks in advance if you check it out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2022)

following, very intersting thus far


----------



## jallenlabs (Sep 10, 2022)

Another video of the build process and benching.


----------



## jallenlabs (Sep 10, 2022)

I hit 5.3ghz 2 cores, 5.2 4 cores, and 5.0 8 cores, no avx (since its a gaming rig), HT enabled.


----------



## jallenlabs (Sep 11, 2022)

I mostly play COD MW MP.  I am seeing up to 220fps max settings, minus RT.  Temps hover around 50C while gaming.  I just passed into the top %0!  Game on!
Video of the set up and some gameplay/stats.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Sep 11, 2022)

Nice to see Jimmy on the wall. Good stuff. 

This PC is Stoned Free!!

These are very decent results and glad you've shared them. At the beginning of the thread I watched optimistically!

I'm excited for what's next too!! Good show, thank you!!


----------



## jallenlabs (Sep 11, 2022)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Nice to see Jimmy on the wall. Good stuff.
> 
> This PC is Stoned Free!!
> 
> ...


Hey thanks!  I drew that portrait of Jimi.  I did the one of Stanley Kubrick too.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Sep 11, 2022)

jallenlabs said:


> Hey thanks!  I drew that portrait of Jimi.  I did the one of Stanley Kubrick too.


That's YOUR artwork?! Man that's a really nice portrait. You have some really nice talent!

I have one of Chalk pastel somewhere round here, think I was in 8th grade when I did it. It's from one of his album covers "The Ultimate Experience".


----------



## jallenlabs (Sep 11, 2022)

ShrimpBrime said:


> That's YOUR artwork?! Man that's a really nice portrait. You have some really nice talent!
> 
> I have one of Chalk pastel somewhere round here, think I was in 8th grade when I did it. It's from one of his album covers "The Ultimate Experience".


Thanks again.  Here is a link to a video of some of my work.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Sep 11, 2022)

Some Tech cooling Art work 
(From a couple years ago)
*Lid-less PGA 2700X
Large plate experiment





VS

Small plate experiment


----------



## jallenlabs (Sep 11, 2022)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Some Tech cooling Art work
> (From a couple years ago)
> *Lid-less PGA 2700X
> Large plate experiment
> ...


Very cool indeed.


----------



## jallenlabs (Sep 28, 2022)

Checked power usage at the wall.  It idles at around 120w and peaks at 708w when gaming (playing COD).  Surprising since I know the gpu is pulling 400w at times and the cpu can pull 250w.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 28, 2022)

jallenlabs said:


> I know the gpu is pulling 400w at times


ANd you are talking about the "PNY Nvidia GTX 1660 Super" from your system specs???


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Sep 28, 2022)

I wish I could BIOS mod a 1660 to that kind of performance.


----------



## 80251 (Sep 28, 2022)

Are the Intel 900p SSD's SATA devices? Are they new? I had thought the entire optane line had been discontinued?


----------



## jallenlabs (Sep 28, 2022)

So it ended up maxing at 867w while gaming. 5.3ghz 2 best cores 5.1 for the rest.


----------



## jallenlabs (Sep 28, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> I wish I could BIOS mod a 1660 to that kind of performance.


No, this is with my 3080ti, the 1660s is in my workstation.


----------



## jallenlabs (Sep 28, 2022)

80251 said:


> Are the Intel 900p SSD's SATA devices? Are they new? I had thought the entire optane line had been discontinued?


They are U.2 server style drives and one pcie drive.  They have been discontinued...  but if you can find em, which you still can, they are the fastest drives for OS and caching.  Mine benches 4400 in Futuremark Disk test, in the top range.  They may not be sequential beasts like the newest drives, but they are faster where it counts and thats many small reads/writes.


----------

